
A 49-inch ultrawide monitor is extravagant, ridiculous, and amazing - walterbell
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/31/18196452/dell-ultrasharp-u4919dw-49-inch-ultrawide-monitor-qhd
======
CoolGuySteve
I use a 40" 4k curved HDTV as a monitor. It actually has about a million more
pixels than this thing and doesn't require any aspect ratio finickiness when
playing games or watching video. The only weird things about it are that I
have to manually turn it on (DPMS power on doesn't work after it powers off)
and the refresh rate is 18ms.

The thing is, I bought mine years ago for $600 because HDTVs have a vastly
superior economy of scale. It kind of bothers me that we don't see more HDTVs
with a slightly different firmware being sold as monitors. They're usually a
lot cheaper.

~~~
ehsmeng
I have two Samsungs (55" and 43"), and the lag is dreadful. Then someone told
me to rename the hdmi channel I used to "PC" because that makes the Samsung
drop all processing of the image. It actually worked. Still not great, but at
least not frustrating now. Result might vary which hdmi port you use too.

~~~
TimesOldRoman
I play on a 44" 4K Visio and it was okay at 30fps with a 1080p, but I was
using the "lower quality" input. When I went from input #1 to #5, boom, 60fps
and gorgeous.

------
jgalentine007
Hmmm... I use 24" monitors precisely so I don't have to move my head / eyes to
see the entirety of a single monitor. Way less fatigue than when I had 27"\+
ones.

~~~
yostrovs
24x2=48. Plus the bezels and your setup is at least as wide as this one
monitor. I'm like you and like the bezels that are good for separating
contexts.

~~~
eCa
> 24x2=48

Actually, it’s more like 42-43 inches (if my math is correct).

------
lasagnaphil
I think using this would be a pain in the ass in Windows, becayse the start
button and the start menu is at the bottom-left corner... And you’ll probably
strain your neck easily. Thinking about it, no one really thought about a
desktop environment optimized for ultrawide displays, which makes me hesitant
to buy one of these (apart from the problem that it takes up too much desk
space)

~~~
NamTaf
I put my start menu up the centre of my two side-by-side monitors. If I were
using this, I'd use the dual 16x9 mode and do the same. It has a couple of
advantages, despite probably looking a little odd on a single monitor:

1) It is central to the screen real estate, meaning that I'm not dragging my
mouse across a suburb to get to the start menu

2) It frees up vertical real estate, which is crucial when working on two
side-by-side documents on 16x9 res. Even at 16x10, there's an excess of width
compared to 2x A4 sheets. Thus, I want to maximise vertical real estate in
exchange for horizontal real estate.

Having said that, anyone who uses such a monitor probably just hits winkey and
types their application in search because they're likely power-user enough.

------
jibanes
I wonder if it's good for coding: emacs, etc. I have tried a 30" once, and it
was so large that I had to move my head a lot, if not constantly, which felt
very tiring after a few hours.

~~~
andreareina
What was your setup? I find while two windows of actual code is about my sweet
spot, I could definitely use more panes for informational stuff: magit, output
from long-running processes, etc. Plus space for the application itself.

------
purplezooey
Hopefully we'll get a Korean clone of it soon and I can buy one.

------
yazr
Are there good non-DELL alternatives for a nice sharp IPS 24" for dev work?

Nothing against dell. Good for them for building such a strong brand.

~~~
zamadatix
That's like asking if anybody other than Volkswagen makes a nice 4 wheeled
car. Sure, everyone does. It's literally the most common new monitor size on
the most common technology, Dell aren't the only ones to have figured it out.

------
josephkchin
I am using a 32” curved monitor. So far it does all the works for me for 3D
modelling and video editing

------
acd
Would like to be able to see through the Window at the sides of the monitor.

------
modzu
"the first thing that made me smile about the U4919DW wasn’t even the screen
itself, it was the buttons"

ok then...

